# Once all training is complete...



## Merrick (20 Apr 2009)

I'm just looking on some information on what happens once a reservist RMS (resource management support) clerk completes all required training (bmq, sq, and the specialized training). Would I be strictly limited to the desk job or would I still do regular parades and such? I don't want to be stuck with a desk job once I'm done everything... I've already done searches but I haven't quite found the exact answer. Any help would be greatly appreciated!!  :camo:


----------



## brihard (20 Apr 2009)

Hate to break it to you dude, but RMS clerk is a desk job. If it makes you feel any better, clerks keep the regiment ticking. Also, as a reserve RMS clerk you've got plenty of opportunities to do a full time contract if you want to.

If you're lucky and make a good impression they might let you play with the rifle companies a bit on exercises, but your job first and foremost is administration.


----------



## off126 (20 Apr 2009)

Merrick said:
			
		

> I'm just looking on some information on what happens once a reservist RMS (resource management support) clerk completes all required training (bmq, sq, and the specialized training). Would I be strictly limited to the desk job or would I still do regular parades and such? I don't want to be stuck with a desk job once I'm done everything... I've already done searches but I haven't quite found the exact answer. Any help would be greatly appreciated!!  :camo:



Well you should've researched your job choice a bit better, RMS clerk is very much a desk job. Parades and such are done at a unit level, so yes, you'll most likely do the odd parade.


----------



## Merrick (20 Apr 2009)

Thanks for the replies  

So i guess the whole soldier first, tradesman second thing doesn't really hold for the RMS clerk then? And there will hardly be any soldier training once I really start working? 

Oh, and also, I don't know if this changes anything, but i'd be attached to an infantry unit (Cameron highlanders of ottawa)

The reason I'm looking into this particular trade is because I'm studying Business (Accounting) at university, so I figured this would be most appropriate, however I'm VERY interested in the soldiering aspect which is why I looked into the reserve in the first place


----------



## aesop081 (20 Apr 2009)

Merrick said:
			
		

> So i guess the whole soldier first, tradesman second thing doesn't really hold for the RMS clerk then? And there will hardly be any soldier training once I really start working?



Yes you will train to fire your weapon and basic fieldcraft and all that but your job....your reason for being, happens at a desk........

with computers and paers and pens........and lots of forms


> Oh, and also, I don't know if this changes anything, but i'd be attached to an infantry unit (Cameron highlanders of ottawa)



No, it doesnt change anything.....a clerk is a clerk.......


----------



## Greymatters (20 Apr 2009)

Merrick said:
			
		

> So i guess the whole soldier first, tradesman second thing doesn't really hold for the RMS clerk then? And there will hardly be any soldier training once I really start working?



In theory it is "soldier first, tradesman second".
But in practice, at least for most non-combat arms trades, it is usually "trade first, soldier second"...


----------



## Merrick (20 Apr 2009)

Well as long as I get SOME amount of soldering and field experience I'll be a happy trooper   Thanks a lot guys!


----------



## len173 (20 Apr 2009)

Dude, if you are getting a degree in accounting there will be tons of desk jobs you can get in the civi world. You say you are really interested in soldiering? Go infantry man. You get the best of both worlds. But everytime you go to work for the army, you know you will be doing the stuff you enjoy.


----------



## Loachman (20 Apr 2009)

len173 said:
			
		

> Dude, if you are getting a degree in accounting there will be tons of desk jobs you can get in the civi world. You say you are really interested in soldiering? Go infantry man. You get the best of both worlds. But everytime you go to work for the army, you know you will be doing the stuff you enjoy.



I was thinking exactly the same thing.

Pick something that really interests you.

You don't have to choose the closest thing to your civilian job. The "most appropriate" thing is what you actually want to do.

Variety is the spice of life.


----------



## stefwills (20 Apr 2009)

In regards to you getting soldiering experience. You will get some on BMQ and SQ. I doubt there is any guarantee after that for a clerk. Perhaps you could join as reserve infantry, and do the clerk stuff in a civilian job, just my two cents.


----------

